# Colorful foods



## luvs (May 6, 2007)

I've been cooking stuff that's colorful like Peruvian potato, maroon carrot, etcetera.
'cept often my colorful  veggies either fade or their core is what a veggie usually is- like my carrots- they were orange when i sliced them. only 'bout 1/5 of them was maroon. these colorful veggies- i cook them because they contrast while plating, & also because they seem healthier.
is their nutrition value noteworthily more than regular items.


----------



## Claire (Jun 12, 2007)

Luvs, I learned when I was a kid that the more color a food has, the more nutrition _as a general rule_.  Obviously, not always true.  But a sweet potato has more nutrition than a white one, a dark green leaf more than a pale one.  Mom taught me to put as many colors on a plate as possible, the more colors the more rounded your nutrition.  There must be someone out there who actually knows if there is science behind this old wives' tale.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 12, 2007)

While I fully admit that I don't know the exact "science" behind it, it IS true that "colorful" vegetables have more nutrition than pale ones.


----------



## YT2095 (Jun 12, 2007)

it`s more a rule of Thumb, not to be taken as an Absolute.

when taken that way, it`s quite true.
for Veg anyway.


----------



## luvs (Jun 18, 2007)

thanks, guys. figure i'll keep consuming 'em 'em if thier healthy.


----------



## luvs (Jun 18, 2007)

elf, just saw your posting fixins- you're a dear.


----------

